# jack dempsey babies



## pbpro9118 (Mar 14, 2011)

i just found out my pair of JD's are a breeding pair, any one have advise on how to keep these babies alive? theres probably about 75 to 100 of them. and im a total noobie on how to raise babie fish. any advise would help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the first thing is to try to avoid hanging around the tank too much. New parent cichlids often freak out and eat all the fry if they get scared, and even their favorite foodbringing human will scare them at this time.

Baby fish need tiny foods. For a few days they will live off of their egg sacs still attached to them, but then they'll need to eat. That gives you about three days to come up with something. You can give them liquid baby fish food, available at most fish shops, or you can make a big batch of "green water", or mix up some egg yolk emulsion or hatch out some baby brine shrimp. The first 10 days will be fairly labor intensive, but then they can eat microworms or even regular flake fishfood ground into flour. You still have plenty of time to get some worms growing if you hurry.


----------

